# big Lagoon



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure if I should put this in surf fishing or not but need some advice.

Heading down on our first house hunting trip for Pensacola. Have to get a rental for a few days and found a nice house with a boat dock going out into Big Lagoon. Any chance of catching anything off that dock day or night? I will be too busy during the day to get to the gulf side for real fishing, just wondered if it is even worth bringing some fishing equipment for that dock.

Just curious if anyone knows anything. If it helps its down off the Grand Lagoon Blvd area.

Thanks


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If I had a boat dock, I believe that I would bring some light tackle to see what is there. I have fished some grass beds near Big Lagoon and caught specs.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks - looks like the water off the end of that dock is about 12'. Hoping for some flounder or something. House hunting all day so wont get a chance to go do some proper surf fishing but hoping to score something at night at the dock. lol


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

hopefully there is a light on that dock. If not, you can pick up a portable halogen light (if there is power out there) and kill the trout all night. House hunting? We moved down last year and rented - I am glad we did. It gave us a chance to scope out the area before found a sweet deal on a foreclosed condo which we close on later this month. Just a hint!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bringing the light tackle was a good idea. Was unable to fish during the day (house hunting sucks!). But at night: Caught many sand trout, couple of ladyfish, couple of small hard heads, couple of small rays. Largest croaker I have ever seen, couple of nice flounder and two huge gaff tops. Did not have to pay for bait, tons of finger mullet for the cast net up close to shore. Was fun with the light tackle and a good break after driving all over the area looking at house after house. lol


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Lots of specks & rat reds near the docks. Best catching is done at night... or really early morning. There are a few grass flats in the area that are fantastic if you don't mind wade fishing. Can't miss with a live shrimp.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

X2 on early morning and late evening. I like night fishing best. Did you find a rental?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

found a house in Pace to purchase. Close to work and great schools. Close on it in October (they are building new), will be renting in Gulf Breeze until then. Moving down in a week for good.


----------

